# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Ορισμός Domain σε BBLinks

## geomanous

Εψαξα λιγο να βρω πληροφοριες επι του θεματος, και μαλλον δεν υπαρχει καποιος συγκεκριμενο φορματ για τα ονοματα που περνουν τα /30 (συνηθως) backbone subnets.

Ιδου 2 (τυχαια) παραδειγματα

bb-link ggeorgee-dti



```
debian:~# host 10.37.56.99
Name: gw-ggeorgee.dti.awmn
Address: 10.37.56.99

debian:~# host 10.37.56.100
Name: bridge-ggeorgee.dti.awmn
Address: 10.37.56.100
```

bb-link xbelis-ysam2



```
debian:~# host 10.19.143.66
Name: gw-xbelis.ysam2.awmn
Address: 10.19.143.66

debian:~# host 10.19.143.65
Name: xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn
Address: 10.19.143.65
```



Παρατηρησεις:
Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις υπαρχει αντιστοιχια domain και c-class subnet. 

dti.awmn -> 10.37.56.xxx
ysam2.awmn -> 10.19.143.xxx

Δε νομιζω οτι μπορει να γινει αλλιως αυτο. Δηλαδη δε νομιζω οτι ειναι σωστο η λειτουργικο να εβαζε ο dti στην ip (του subnet του) 10.37.56.100 το ονομα gw-dti.ggeorgee.awmn (που ειναι δικη μου ζωνη και ανακοινωνεται απο δικο μου dns server). Σωστα????

Στη μια περιπτωση η ονοματολογια ακολουθει μια παλια παλια παλια πολιτικη, που η ip που υπαρχει στον κομβο που παρεχει τις ips περνει το gw, ενω στην αλλη μερια υπαρχει το bridge (μιας και προφανως δεν γινεται να ειναι 2 ips με το ενα και αυτο ονομα....)

Στην αλλη περιπτωση η ονοματολογια ακολουθει εναν αλλον κανονα:
Το gw, ειναι απο το αλλο ακρο, αυτου που παρεχει τις ips. Ενω το ακρο που δινει τις ips περνει ενα ονομα της μορφης "απο εκει ερχομαι"-"εκει παω".domain_του_κομβου_που_παρεχει_τις_ΙΡ

Η δευτερη λογικη φαινεται πιο σωστη, γιατι για τον κομβο ysam2 η ip 10.19.143.66 ειναι οντως το gateway του ysam2 προς τον xbelis.

H πρωτη λογικη λειτουργει αναποδα.

Επειδη ζαλιστικα λιγο με το τι ειναι τι, ως προς ποιον κτλ... απλα αναρρωτιεμαι... υπαρχει καποιο format που πρεπει ή "πρεπει" να ακολουθουμε ωστε να ξερουμε στα traceroutes τι γινεται???


Υ.Γ. : Εκκληση σε οσους δεν εχουν dns server. Το mikrotik μπορει να υποστηριξει dns server και υπαρχει και σχετικο tutorial στο forum. Καλο ειναι τα bb-links να εχουν καποιο dns entry γιατι αλλιως... αντε να κυνηγας την καθε ip σε ποιον ειναι κτλ...[/code]

----------


## sinonick

εγώ δίνω gw-απέναντι.sinonick.awmn στην ip του link της δικιάς μου κάρτας
και αντίστοιχα: gw-sinonick.απέναντι.awmn στην ip του link της απέναντι κάρτας (πρέπει δηλαδή να το κάνουνε και οι δύο μεριές ίδιο)
το όνομα το κάνει resolve όποιου ο dns είναι στο subnet του link
του απέναντι κάνει απλά resolve το reverse όνομα

νομίζω αυτό συνηθίζεται ή το ανάποδο

*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (04/11/2007,21:0: 
¨Εγινε συννένωση των 2 παρεμφερών θεμάτων (σε 2 διαφορετικές ενότητες) και κρατήθηκε ο τίτλος της νεότερης (2ης) καθώς εχει γίνει ήδη υπόμνημα στην ενότητα 'Δρομολόηγηση'....

Board index » Chat » Ερωτήσεις
DNS entries για backbone links
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23448
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23448

Board index » Θεματολογία δικτύου » Δρομολόγηση
Ορισμός Domain σε BBLinks
viewtopic.php?f=52&t=33877
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=33877
*

----------


## mojiro

στον ορισμό των bblinks
1) δε παίζει ρολο σε ποιον ανήκει το domain
2) domains ορίζει αυτός που κατέχει τις ip που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν

η γενική σύνταξη είναι:
gw-oΑπεναντίΜου.Εγώ.awmn και προφανώς από την πλευρά του απέναντι θα βγει, gw-Εγώ.oΑπεναντίΜου.awmn

πχ:
η Xrisoula έχει το subnet 10.86.87.0/24 , στο backbone με mojiro υπάρχουν οι ip's
10.86.87.109 για xrisoula -> gw-mojiro.xrisoula.awmn (που διαβάζεται ως η πύλη του κόμβου xrisoula προς mojiro)
10.86.87.110 για mojiro -> gw-xrisoula.mojiro.awmn

και τα 2 τα έχει ορίσει ο dns της xrisoula

----------


## hedgehog

? Κάτι δεν έχω πιάσει ?
το gw-xrisoula.mojiro.awmn δεν θα πρέπει να είναι ορισμένο στο δικό σου DNS server, αλλά το reverse 110.87.86.10... στον DNS του Χρυσούλα;

Αν κάνω nslookup για τον gw-xrisoula.mojiro.awmn σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο nameserver πως θα ξέρει ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθεί στον ns0.xrisoula.awmn αντί του ns0.mojiro.awmn;;;

Αν δεν το ξέρει, πως θα πάρει απάντηση από τον ns0.mojiro.awmn εφόσον δεν υπάρχει εκεί σχετική εγγραφή;;;

Εκτός και αν δεν κατάλαβα τι λες  ::

----------


## JB172

> στον ορισμό των bblinks
> 1) δε παίζει ρολο σε ποιον ανήκει το domain
> 2) domains ορίζει αυτός που κατέχει τις ip που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν


Πολύ σωστά τα έχει γράψει. Τα domain ορίζονται από αυτόν που έχει "κόψει" το subnet του BB link.

----------


## hedgehog

Σε πιστεύω, απλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω  ::  

Ο ns0.hedgehog.awmn αν χρειαστεί να βρει το gw_xrisoula.mojiro.awmn θα ρωτήσει τους authoriative servers για το .awmn.
Στο βαθμό που καταλαβαίνω, αυτοί μη έχοντας απάντηση, θα τον παραπέμψουν στον ns0.mojiro.awmn
Ο ns0.mojiro.awmn μη βρίσκοντας κάποιο σχετικό A record, δεν θα με γειώσει;;;

Το reverse μου φαίνεται φυσικότατο να το διατηρεί ι ns0.xrisoula.awmn, αλλά το forward???

Αν είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκο για να αναλυθεί σε ένα post, θα μπορούσα να το αποδεχτώ χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνω, να κάνω τις απαραίτητες διορθώσεις και να πρίξω κάποιον φουκαρά στο επόμενο meeting / workshop  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Υ.Γ.: Να πω την αλήθεια εγώ που δεν τα έχω ορίσει έτσι δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Που θα μπορούσα να το εντοπίσω μήπως και καταλάβω;;;

----------


## geomanous

Το reverse το κανει παντα και μονο αυτος που δινει τις Ips (εδω xrisoula).

Το forward το κανει αυτος που κανει host την αντιστοιχη ζωνη. 

Δηλαδη αν ο authoritative dns server του xrisoula.awmn ειναι ο ns.xrisoula.awmn, τοτε σε αυτον θα υπαρχει μια καταχωρηση τυπου 
gw-mojiro.xrisoula.awmn -> 10.86.87.109

Αν ο authoritative dns server του mojiro.awmn ειναι ο ns.mojiro.awmn, τοτε σε αυτον θα υπαρχει η καταχωρηση:
gw-xrisoula.mojiro.awmn -> 10.86.87.110

ΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ και για τα δυο domain authoritative ειναι ο ns.xrisoula.awmn, τοτε ο σερβερ αυτος θα εχει μεσα δυο files ζωνων, ενα για καθε domain, και θα εχει αυτος και τις δυο εγγραφες.

----------


## hedgehog

A, 'νταξ'.... Τώρα συνεννοηθήκαμε  ::   ::  

Απλά εξέλαβα λάθος το 


> στον ορισμό των bblinks
> 1) δε παίζει ρολο σε ποιον ανήκει το domain
> 2) domains ορίζει αυτός που κατέχει τις ip που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν


  ::

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## fengi1

Μπορει το dns ενος κομβου να ειναι δηλωμενο σε αλλον κομβο 

π.χ. 


```
από mojiro την Παρ Οκτ 19, 2007 8:59 am 
fengi εχετε λάθη στα reverse dns

10.2.158.249 -> gw-warlock.fengi.awmn
[ip απο τη μερια του warlock] -> gw.fengi.warlock.awmn
```

ο warlock δεν εχει καθολου δηλωσει dns. ειναι σε τριτο κομβο δηλωμενο ή κατι τετοιο.
Ειναι σωστο αυτο ?

----------


## argi

Έγινε sticky γιατί νομίζω ενδιαφέρει γενικώς....

@rg!

----------


## JB172

> Μπορει το dns ενος κομβου να ειναι δηλωμενο σε αλλον κομβο 
> 
> π.χ. 
> 
> 
> ```
> από mojiro την Παρ Οκτ 19, 2007 8:59 am 
> fengi εχετε λάθη στα reverse dns
> 
> ...


Σωστό είναι και αυτό Αντώνη. Θα τα έχει δηλώσει σε κάποιον άλλον που του κάνει DNS hosting.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Μπορει το dns ενος κομβου να ειναι δηλωμενο σε αλλον κομβο 
> 
> π.χ. 
> 
> 
> ```
> από mojiro την Παρ Οκτ 19, 2007 8:59 am 
> ...


Όταν γίνεται dns hosting σε τρίτο, πρέπει να καθορίσει και τα 2 gateways αυτός που έχει κόψει IPs, έτσι;

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> ...


Σωστά.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## costas43gr

Γιατι το κανετε τοσο πολυπλοκο και μπερδεμενο  ::  

1ον. Ονομα στις στις ip's των εκατερωθεν λινκ δινει μονο αυτος που εχει κοψει το υποδικτυο (Subnet).

2ον. Ο καθε κομβουχος εχει το δικαίωμα και μπορει να σηκωσει δικο του dns server, οποτε μπορει να φτιαξει την ονοματολογια των ip's των λινκ, εφοσον τις εχει κοψει σε δικο του υποδικτυο (Subnet).

3ον. Αν δεν μπορει και δεν θελει να σηκωσει δικο του dns server, μπορει να πει σε καποιον αλλον, οποιωνδήποτε, που εχει σηκωμένη την υπηρεσια dns server, να του φιλοξενησει το dns hosting για το c-class που εχει λαβει απο τη wind, οποτε και θα αναλαβει να δωσει την ονοματολογια των ip's του λινκ.

4ον. Αν δεν μπορει και δεν θελει να σηκωσει δικο του dns server και ο απεναντι bb κομβος τρεχει την υπηρεσια, μπορει εκεινος να κοψει τις ip's (Subnet) του λινκ μεταξυ τους και να τις περασει ωραια και καλα.

5ον. Αυτος που κανει και το dns hosting αλλου c-class, πρεπει να ενημερωνετε για τις αλλαγες - προσθηκες απο απο αυτον που του ανηκει το c-class.

6ον. Για να ειμαστε καθόλα ενταξει, πρεπει να γινετε και το forward και το reverce hosting απ'οπου κι αν γινετε το dns service.

7ον. Πρεπει να γινετε σωστα η καταχωριση στη wind οσον αφορα το οναμα ζωνης (Forward & Reverse) καθως και το στήσιμο και ο υπεύθυνος Name server και να ενημερωνετε αμεσα σε οποιες αλλαγες γινοντε.

----------


## Themis Ap

> ...



Να σαι καλά, τώρα βγήκε μία άκρη.

Eγώ είμαι στην κατηγορία 3. Δεν έχω δικό μου dns server και έχω ζητήσει από άλλον να μου κάνει host τη c-class. Επομένως, αναλαμβάνω να δώσω "ονόματα" στις ΙΡs των λινκ που είναι από δικό μου subnet.

----------


## costas43gr

Ενας απλος τροπος για το πως καθοριζοντε τα ονοματα στις ip's των bb link ειναι :

Εχουμε στο δικο μας ip address list 10.0.0.1/29 για το λινκ με τον απεναντι και ειμαστε ο κομβος BB1.

Εχει στο δικο του (Ο απεναντι) ip address list 10.0.0.2/29 για το λινκ με εμας και ειναι ο κομβος BB2.

Αυτος που εχει κοψει το subnet και θα ορισει την ονοματολογια των ip's των λινκ θα περασει 2 εγγραφες ως εξης :

gw-BB1.BB2.awmn = 10.0.0.2
gw-BB2.BB1.awmn = 10.0.0.1

Δηλαδη καταχωρουμε, αναστροφα τις ip's απο το πως φαινοντε τα ονοματα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Σύστημα 3 προς 1

Αυτός στον οποίον ανήκει το subnet θα βάλει 3 εγγραφές. Μία στο forward (όνομα σε IP) και δύο στο reverse (IPs σε ονόματα).

Ο άλλος θα βάλει μία εγγραφή στο forward.

----------


## Themis Ap

> Σύστημα 3 προς 1
> 
> Αυτός στον οποίον ανήκει το subnet θα βάλει 3 εγγραφές. Μία στο forward (όνομα σε IP) και δύο στο reverse (IPs σε ονόματα).
> 
> Ο άλλος θα βάλει μία εγγραφή στο forward.



Mία επεξήγηση γιατί δεν ... εννόησα;  ::   ::

----------


## geomanous

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Σύστημα 3 προς 1
> 
> Αυτός στον οποίον ανήκει το subnet θα βάλει 3 εγγραφές. Μία στο forward (όνομα σε IP) και δύο στο reverse (IPs σε ονόματα).
> 
> Ο άλλος θα βάλει μία εγγραφή στο forward.
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν χρειαζεται να τα μπερδευεις... Ολοι εχουμε πει ακριβως το ΙΔΙΟ απλα ισως με λιγο διαφορετικη προσεγγιση ωστε να τσιμπησει κανεις την ουσια με οποιον τροπο θελει.

thnx Argi για το sticky... καιρος ηταν...

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Themis Ap

::   ::  
Και γω έλεγα ότι είναι κάτι απλό...  ::   ::  

Πέρα από την πλάκα ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις.

Σύντομα θα σηκώσω dns server οπότε και θα τα μάθω από πρώτο χέρι...

----------


## manoskol

παιδια ειλικρινα αν διαβασει κάποιος ασχετος αυτα που γραφετε 
δεν θα καταλαβει τιποτα... στο AWMN ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο Αcinonyx
αλλα για να το εξηγησω καλυτερα σας δινω το παρακατω παράδειγμα...

ας πουμε δυο κομβοι ο manos kai o kitsos
το network subnet ειναι το 10.2.93.32/30
ip i/f manos 10.2.93.33
ip i/f kitsos 10.2.93.34
broadcast 10.2.93.35 

DNS για τις reverse τις κανει ο server που εξυπηρετει τις 
reverse (απο ip-->σε όνομα) ας πουμε του manos
οποτε παμε στην reverse ζώνη 93.2.10 και κάνουμε τις δύο εγγραφές
10.2.93.33 <> gw-kitsos.manos.awmn
10.2.93.34 <> gw-manos.kitsos.awmn

Για το Forward o καθε κόμβος κάνει την εγγραφη για το domain του (και εκει την πατανε οι περισσότεροι)
δεν εχει σημασια ποιος εχει τις ip ....η fwd εγγραφη χρησιμοποείται όταν εγω ρωτησω 
ποια ip αντιστοιχει στο όνομα... δηλαδη εαν ρωτησω ποια ip εχει το gw-manos.kitsos.awmn
αμεσως ο http://www.awmn θα ρωτησει τον κάτοχο του kitsos.awmn domain....και οχι τον server του κομβου που εχει τις ip
(gege?)
εχουμε λοιπον Fwd εγγραφή στον manos server gw-kitsos.manos.awmn <>10.2.93.33
και αντιστοιχα
Fwd εγγραφή στον kitsos server gw-kitsos.manos.awmn <>10.2.93.34
(Συστημα 3 προς 1)
Αυτα ελπιζω να βοήθησα.....  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Κάνε ένα edit γιατί μεταξύ manos-kitsos, ο mitsos περισσεύει.



> Fwd εγγραφή στον manos server gw-kitsos.manos.awmn <>10.2.93.33
> και αντιστοιχα
> Fwd εγγραφή στον kitsos server gw-kitsos.manos.awmn <>10.2.93.34:


Μάλλον εννοείς Fwd εγγραφή στον kitsos server gw-manos.kitsos.awmn <>10.2.93.34

----------


## costas43gr

> ........


Καλα ολα αυτα, αλλα πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισουμε που θα στησουμε τον dns server.
Αλλιως στήνετε σε windows or linux και ειναι ποιο σωστος και ολοκληρωμένος και αλλιως ειναι να τον στήσουμε στο router που τρέχουμε το Mikrotik οπου ειναι ενσωματωμένος και απλος και σε αυτο αναφέρομαι εξ αρχης, αλλα δεν το διευκρίνισα.

Παντος, καλο ειναι σε λινκ οπου δεν υπαρχει dns εστω και στο μικροτικ, καλο ειναι να κοβει ip's αυτος που τουλαχιστον ''τρεχει'' τον dns server του μικροτικ για να μην χανουμε την μπαλα στα περα-δωθε.
Οσο για το ποιος βαζει ονοματολογια στα λινκ, ειναι αυτος που τρεχει την υπηρεσια, αν ο κιτσος δεν τρεχει dns και ο μητσος τρεχει, ο τελευταιος βαζει τα ονοματα στα λινκ, ο αλλος τι να βαλει που ? Μην τα μπερδευουμε....αν δεν τρεχεις dns δεν βαζεις τιποτα και πουθενα. 'Η δεν κοβεις εσυ ip's και αν σε τρωει να κοψεις, πρεπει να στησεις dns server ή να πεις σε αλλον να σε χοσταρει.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## costas43gr

Μπα δεν ηπια πολλα, κανα δυο κιλα ροζε....χικ  ::  
Περα-δωθε εννοω στο tracepath χωρις ονοματα, μονο με ιπ.
Μην τα μπερδευεις αλλο, με τι μπορει να γινει και τι οχι, γιατι εδω δεν βλεπω να στηνετε ουτε το μικροτικ που ειναι 2-3 κλικ ο dns server.
Αστο να υπαρχει κατι απλο...  ::  Δεν ειμαστε ολοι προφέσορες στα δικτυα ....  ::  (ουτε κι εγω)

----------


## manoskol

> Κάνε ένα edit γιατί μεταξύ manos-kitsos, ο mitsos περισσεύει.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Fwd εγγραφή στον manos server gw-kitsos.manos.awmn <>10.2.93.33
> ...


Γιατι εγω τι εγραψα? ρε διαβαζετε καθόλου τα post? (σε προλαβα πριν γραψεις ...αμεσως παλιοπαιδο να μου την πεις..αν προσεξεις το προηγουμενο post που δεν εχει edit...  ::  )
Επισης θεωρω τραγικο να χρησιμοποιητε το mikrotik σαν dns server... 
δεν υποστηριζει καν τα βασικα...χιλιες φορες windows..

----------


## hedgehog

> Γιατι εγω τι εγραψα? ρε διαβαζετε καθόλου τα post? (σε προλαβα πριν γραψεις ...αμεσως παλιοπαιδο να μου την πεις..αν προσεξεις το προηγουμενο post που δεν εχει edit...  )


Ακόμη και τώρα λάθος είναι γραμμένο  :: 
(Στο τέλος του post σου)  :: 




> εχουμε λοιπον Fwd εγγραφή στον manos server gw-kitsos.manos.awmn <>10.2.93.33
> και αντιστοιχα
> Fwd εγγραφή στον kitsos server gw-kitsos.manos.awmn <>10.2.93.34
> (Συστημα 3 προς 1)

----------


## manoskol

aaaaa αλλο καταλλαβα mea culpa.... ναι

----------


## costas43gr

Καλυτερα μικροτικ απο το τιποτα, παρα να ψαχνουμε να δουμε ποιος ειναι ποιος στις διαδρομες....  ::   ::  
Τωρα με τις ασυμετριες που δεν δουλεύει τίποτα στο μικροτικ ειναι αλλο καπέλο.....  ::

----------

